# Blistein B14 coilovers??



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Bilstein to me is as good as it gets. Other brands make better coilovers but they are stricktly track set ups. I considered running the b14 however I realized there is no point for me since I wont be taking my car every weekend to the track. I recommend B8 with eibachs and all new bushings. I happen to be very close to road magnet and they have a stress analyzer that will render the best springs possible. FWD with a solid rear axle you want stiff springs in the rear and low softies up front.


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

I was considering that combo of eibachs and Blistein shocks shocks but the reason I'm leaning on coilovers is because of the adjustability factor.With eibachs I've seen different results (slight rake or with the rear nice but the front end way up when compared).With coils I could get the back to a decent height and the adjust the front to a height that sits leveled or close to it.

I've actually seen blisteins sport springs paired with eibach sports series (yes not the pro kit,the sports).


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

I have the Bilstein B14 coilovers installed in my car. I love them, the car feels great and rides nice. As mentioned above the reason I went with the coilovers vs a shock/lowering spring combo was the ability to adjust the ride height. They are very easy install. One recommendation is install aftermarket sway bar links, the factory links are not up for the job.

I did brief write up after I installed my coilovers earlier this year:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...er-initial-observations-install-feelings.html


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> I have the Bilstein B14 coilovers installed in my car. I love them, the car feels great and rides nice. As mentioned above the reason I went with the coilovers vs a shock/lowering spring combo was the ability to adjust the ride height. They are very easy install. One recommendation is install aftermarket sway bar links, the factory links are not up for the job.
> 
> I did brief write up after I installed my coilovers earlier this year:
> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-w...er-initial-observations-install-feelings.html



Looks good man.How does it sit now that it's been awhile since the first install?Can you take a side shot of it?Im curious to see how it looks.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Thanks! It really hasn't settled much since the install. The car has a bit of a positive rake, which I really like! I'll get some pictures from the side in a couple of weeks and post them then, I'm out of town for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> Thanks! It really hasn't settled much since the install. The car has a bit of a positive rake, which I really like! I'll get some pictures from the side in a couple of weeks and post them then, I'm out of town for the next 2 weeks.



Appreciate it man.Stumbled upon your project thread,you're off to a good start with the suspension and wheels.


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

I'm looking at the B12's. The 14's may be too harsh. I have my Supra for track duty.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ma7mgte said:


> I'm looking at the B12's. The 14's may be too harsh. I have my Supra for track duty.


one would assume you have a mk3??? My buddy and I built his 7m motor than he joined the military and he never put it in.... that was 5 years ago


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> one would assume you have a mk3??? My buddy and I built his 7m motor than he joined the military and he never put it in.... that was 5 years ago


Yes, '92 MK3. TEIN coilovers w/EDFC electronic adjust, ST swaybars, Apex-i intake, Blitz turbo back exhaust, 550 fuel injector upgrade, compressor wheel upgrade. 232hp stock up to about 380-400 crank. Fun ride.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ma7mgte said:


> Yes, '92 MK3. TEIN coilovers w/EDFC electronic adjust, ST swaybars, Apex-i intake, Blitz turbo back exhaust, 550 fuel injector upgrade, compressor wheel upgrade. 232hp stock up to about 380-400 crank. Fun ride.


Wanna buy a fully built motor and rolling chassis with extra motor and extra trans?


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

hificruzer226 said:


> Wanna buy a fully built motor and rolling chassis with extra motor and extra trans?


Wish I could. Order of priorities: Get married --> Buy house --> Keep Wife happy --> play with toys... :fro:


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

ma7mgte said:


> Wish I could. Order of priorities: Get married --> Buy house --> Keep Wife happy --> play with toys... :fro:


Ha same here. I got married in Oct. I am buying a house as we speak (just got my approval letter in the mail!) But luckily my wife is always happy as long as she has enough paint, canvas and Pintrest. So I can jump straight to toys especially since she enjoys the same toys I do  .


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

As requested, a side shot of my car on the Bilstein B14 coilovers and the wheel well clearance 







side shot of the car






rear wheel clearance







front wheel clearance


----------



## CruzeRS253 (May 9, 2015)

Rockhead said:


> As requested, a side shot of my car on the Bilstein B14 coilovers and the wheel well clearance
> 
> [iurl="http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=148050&d=1432332134"]
> 
> ...





Nice!Doesnt look bad at all,Might definitely go for these or the Ksports.


----------



## datedd (Jun 30, 2015)

Had mine installed last Monday. Glad I went with the B14's instead of the Eibach Springs. My installer said they were back ordered to August. I didn't want to wait so I'm glad Eibach let me down because I would not have bought the Bilsteins. Will be going just a tad lower.
.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ma7mgte (May 16, 2014)

How does it handle now? Before, the rear end would get light over bumps in a curve.
Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

ma7mgte said:


> How does it handle now? Before, the rear end would get light over bumps in a curve.
> Sent from my Windows Phone using Tapatalk


It handles great, the car feels really connected to the road, but then again I haven't taken the car down any very twisty bumpy roads. I did take it through the Catoctin Park and it was a blast.


----------



## DTMMEGR (Jul 13, 2015)

Here is mine.


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm bumping this for a long term update from people who have them. I'm torn between these and b12 kit.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> I'm bumping this for a long term update from people who have them. I'm torn between these and b12 kit.


So far I am very happy with the B14's. It has been about 10 months and 12,000 miles since I installed them and the ride is just the same as day 1. The ride is soft enough that it doesn't make long road trips unbearable and stiff enough to treat the car like a go-kart on the twisty county roads. I had the wheels off the other day and the threads and locking rings still look to be in good condition, I do make sure to hit them with the pressure washer at least once a month.

If you are still on the fence hop on off and get yourself a set of B14's you won't regret your choice. One other thing, with the B14's your ride height is adjustable :go:


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

Thanks for the follow-up man! I pulled the trigger at 11:50 last night. Afraid that deal goes bye bye. 

Kinda did it as a test to myself as I passed two ase tests last night and shipped my birthday this year. Lol. I spill myself


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

So I got my kit in and finally took it out of the box and assembled the front with new mounts and nuts, looking at the rear though, has anyone had any issues with the adjuster on the rear walking one way or another? I notice there is no locking and the ring moves fluidly on the post.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

170-3tree said:


> So I got my kit in and finally took it out of the box and assembled the front with new mounts and nuts, looking at the rear though, has anyone had any issues with the adjuster on the rear walking one way or another? I notice there is no locking and the ring moves fluidly on the post.


I have not had any issues. The height adjustment has not moved since I set the height almost a year ago. If you're really afraid of vibrations moving the locking ring, maybe a dab of red lock-tight.


----------

